# Parents forcing me to go to the mosque tomorrow...



## sAmeuxo

How am I going to handle 4 hours of torture?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Walk in with a plate full of complementary bacon to help break the ice.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Since you're under their roof then just go, then when ur 18 do whatever you want.


bring a PSvita, 3DS, cellphone, tablet etc....and some earphones and sit in the back


----------



## sAmeuxo

Problem is I'm 19 and stuck with them for life...


----------



## ugh1979

sAmeuxo said:


> Problem is I'm 19 and stuck with them for life...


You may find some useful information here:

http://ex-muslim.org.uk/2013/07/apostasy-and-islam-support-the-council-of-ex-muslims-of-britain/


----------



## Sabreena

sAmeuxo said:


> Problem is I'm 19 and stuck with them for life...


Not necessarily. Get a job, make some money, and go fly yourself to somewhere far, far away where you'll never have to see them again.

Just kidding. (Sort of.)

Thing is, I'm kind of in the same boat. I've gone to Islamic school ever since kindergarten and my parents are both quite religious. Wearing hijab, fasting in Ramadan, praying multiple times a day...yep, it sucks. I feel your pain.


----------



## Mystic Force

I do not wish to hijack your thread, but I am curious of how you got to athiesim from a muslim background. I myself got there from attending church in a family that went but more out of tradition than belief. So I was just curious how you got her. If you want to answer you can always do this in a seperate thread. But you can simply ignore me if you do not wish to talk about it, thank you for your time in reading this.


----------



## anilapaki

People need to understand that when you're middle eastern, it doesn't matter if you're 18 or not..you pretty much always have to listen to your parents lol. Mine aren't THAT strict, but I can't do whatever I want just because I'm over 18. I'm agnostic, my parents say that we're Muslim and I just agree with them like yeah okay, lol. I once told my mom that I was skeptical if their was a "god" or not and she got really mad, so i'm never doing that again. Everyone knows about my beliefs but my parents. What they don't know won't hurt 'em. I guess it's to make them happy.


----------



## Sabreena

anilapaki said:


> People need to understand that when you're middle eastern, it doesn't matter if you're 18 or not..you pretty much always have to listen to your parents lol. Mine aren't THAT strict, but I can't do whatever I want just because I'm over 18. I'm agnostic, my parents say that we're Muslim and I just agree with them like yeah okay, lol. I once told my mom that I was skeptical if their was a "god" or not and she got really mad, so i'm never doing that again. Everyone knows about my beliefs but my parents. What they don't know won't hurt 'em. I guess it's to make them happy.


OP never said they were middle eastern. #diversityplease

Edit: Okay, I see where you're coming from. I still think it isn't a Middle Eastern thing but more of a Muslim/traditionalist mindset that some immigrant families have...My family's South Asian and yeah, they would pretty much kill me if they knew what I believe.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

ugh1979 said:


> You may find some useful information here:
> 
> http://ex-muslim.org.uk/2013/07/apostasy-and-islam-support-the-council-of-ex-muslims-of-britain/


her parents will murder her if he admits to being an atheist bro


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

If you don't want to go, don't go.. Don't allow others to manipulate your beliefs.. If you don't believe now, without going to the mosque, you've dodged a bullet..


----------



## ugh1979

Richard Pawgins said:


> her parents will murder her if he admits to being an atheist bro


Not all Muslims murder their kids for apostatising, but it sounds like hers will so yeah, best not admit it. There will be useful information on the subject at the link I provided.


----------



## arao6

What do you mean by "stuck with them for life?" You're not. Ultimately, you have a right to your mind, and no one can take that from you-- not even religion.


----------



## euler

i'm forced into the mosque every friday to listen to the imam saying some crap that belongs to medieval ages.
my only hope is soon i'll get a job and move out and after a while i'll leave this hell call middle east.
my advice is you can always have a good time by making fun of what that ignorant man says and how people respond to it, DISCRETELY of course .
have a nice time .


----------



## arnie

Tell them you want to follow jesus, bro.


----------



## JadedSoldier

Put your foot down and let them know you wont go, they wont he happy, but they should respect your decision.


----------



## Noca

JadedSoldier said:


> Put your foot down and let them know you wont go, they wont he happy, but they should respect your decision.


If you live in a Middle Eastern country, they might just chop your foot off. Standing up for your rights can be dangerous in craphole countries where such human rights are not recognized.

I liken it to the mob, and trying to tell them that you no longer wish to be a part of their enterprise. Most wouldn't take kindly to you leaving their organization.


----------



## sAmeuxo

lol wow I really wish I had responded to these posts! 
Anyways for those who were wondering...I went...and it was horrible!
Everyone started crying because it was a night where "everyone's wishes came true and god was watching us." The funny thing was the man who was giving the speech wasn't even speaking in a language that people understood...if that makes sense. Most of the people in the room didn't know Arabic yet they were crying.
It was the most awkward situation I have ever been in....
I've decided that I'm just going to have to hide my true beliefs and pretend I'm muslim.....


----------



## PerfectlyIsolated

sAmeuxo said:


> lol wow I really wish I had responded to these posts!
> Anyways for those who were wondering...I went...and it was horrible!
> Everyone started crying because it was a night where "everyone's wishes came true and god was watching us." The funny thing was the man who was giving the speech wasn't even speaking in a language that people understood...if that makes sense. Most of the people in the room didn't know Arabic yet they were crying.
> It was the most awkward situation I have ever been in....
> I've decided that I'm just going to have to hide my true beliefs and pretend I'm muslim.....


Hang in there sAmeuxo, I feel where you are coming from. As someone who was raised into Christianity in the US, it was hard enough dealing with the relatively mild emotional and social baggage of asserting my own feelings and beliefs when it come to faith. I think the most difficult thing you have to deal with are the cultural contrasts between your traditional Islamic family and living in a free, secular country. If you are a Canadian citizen you are guaranteed the same rights and freedoms as everyone else, don't forget that. Your rights as a human being should never come before what your family or religion expects of you. They may subscribe to a strict interpretation of Islamic law, but that does not apply to you in Canada (again, I'm assuming you are a citizen, forgive me if you are not).

I would advise you to be very, very cautious with how you approach this and would endorse waiting until you can move away from your family and establishing your own life before setting some firm boundaries. I would even go so far as carefully planning this break, so you can do it first, set it in stone and deal with the fall-out later once you've re-located. For now, in fact, despite not really endorsing this in most cases, I would recommend keeping up appearances to avoid any trouble, eventually putting a lot of distance between yourself and your family and living life on your own terms without their aggressive involvement. I apologize again if this seems too extreme, and I realize not all Muslims subscribe to unflinching application of Sharia Law, even against family. So act based on your knowledge and experience. If they will disown you for it or simply be angry, then I would say that is comparatively easy and something that can be realistically dealt with over time. If they truly love you unconditionally as family that is something they can eventually work to get over. Just prepare yourself for the emotional and social unpleasantness and live your adult life on your own terms. I would second the recommendation of joining a group for ex-Muslims or ex-religious people for support as well.

Regardless, remember that you live in a free country and you are guaranteed the right to think, feel and believe in whatever faith you wish. Don't let your family infringe on your rights and freedoms in the name of a belief system you do not subscribe to. The law is on your side with this, so prepare to defend yourself legally if you have to and at all times make sure you are safe, notifying the authorities if any threats are ever made against you. The things I read about "honor killings" make me sick to my stomach; and would absolutely not be something I hope you have to deal with.

Heck I even worry that some radical Islamic group will figure out who I am just by posting this and randomly kill me one day for being an "infidel that encourages a believer to stray from their faith". Others have been similarly persecuted for speaking out against Islam. Ultimately though I'm just your average American expressing my view point and would never hurt anyone. So even my death would server to underscore who the real oppressor is. Many Muslims have utter contempt for those outside of the faith, and freely resort to violence to assert themselves. They don't mess around, and take care of business. They want Islam to rule the world by the sword; these are the people that are the real problem.

I apologize if I upset any Muslims on this forum or sounded in any way ignorant or discriminatory. It was in no way intended; I feel very paranoid in my own little corner world, so perhaps that distorts my views about the religion and those who peacefully, respectfully and mindfully practice it. I assure you that is all I want or all I expect from others. I wouldn't hurt a fly, so the thought of getting snuffed out for asserting myself in a free country would be the ultimate realization of my own fears. Rest assured, I will take every legal measure to defend myself and my freedoms if necessary.


----------



## BadGirl

arnie said:


> Tell them you want to follow jesus, bro.


*She* isn,t a 'bro'... 
Muslims already respect Jesus (peace be upon him)
a hug for the OP.


----------



## ugh1979

PerfectlyIsolated said:


> Hang in there sAmeuxo, I feel where you are coming from. As someone who was raised into Christianity in the US, it was hard enough dealing with the relatively mild emotional and social baggage of asserting my own feelings and beliefs when it come to faith. I think the most difficult thing you have to deal with are the cultural contrasts between your traditional Islamic family and living in a free, secular country. If you are a Canadian citizen you are guaranteed the same rights and freedoms as everyone else, don't forget that. Your rights as a human being should never come before what your family or religion expects of you. They may subscribe to a strict interpretation of Islamic law, but that does not apply to you in Canada (again, I'm assuming you are a citizen, forgive me if you are not).
> 
> I would advise you to be very, very cautious with how you approach this and would endorse waiting until you can move away from your family and establishing your own life before setting some firm boundaries. I would even go so far as carefully planning this break, so you can do it first, set it in stone and deal with the fall-out later once you've re-located. For now, in fact, despite not really endorsing this in most cases, I would recommend keeping up appearances to avoid any trouble, eventually putting a lot of distance between yourself and your family and living life on your own terms without their aggressive involvement. I apologize again if this seems too extreme, and I realize not all Muslims subscribe to unflinching application of Sharia Law, even against family. So act based on your knowledge and experience. If they will disown you for it or simply be angry, then I would say that is comparatively easy and something that can be realistically dealt with over time. If they truly love you unconditionally as family that is something they can eventually work to get over. Just prepare yourself for the emotional and social unpleasantness and live your adult life on your own terms. I would second the recommendation of joining a group for ex-Muslims or ex-religious people for support as well.
> 
> Regardless, remember that you live in a free country and you are guaranteed the right to think, feel and believe in whatever faith you wish. Don't let your family infringe on your rights and freedoms in the name of a belief system you do not subscribe to. The law is on your side with this, so prepare to defend yourself legally if you have to and at all times make sure you are safe, notifying the authorities if any threats are ever made against you. The things I read about "honor killings" make me sick to my stomach; and would absolutely not be something I hope you have to deal with.


Superb advice.



> Heck I even worry that some radical Islamic group will figure out who I am just by posting this and randomly kill me one day for being an "infidel that encourages a believer to stray from their faith". Others have been similarly persecuted for speaking out against Islam. Ultimately though I'm just your average American expressing my view point and would never hurt anyone. So even my death would server to underscore who the real oppressor is. Many Muslims have utter contempt for those outside of the faith, and freely resort to violence to assert themselves. They don't mess around, and take care of business. They want Islam to rule the world by the sword; these are the people that are the real problem.


They are too many individuals in the west who speak out against Islam for there to ever be a direct attack. It would be like shooting fish in a sea.


----------



## arnie

BadGirl said:


> *She* isn,t a 'bro'...
> Muslims already respect Jesus (peace be upon him)
> a hug for the OP.


Whatever you say, bro. :yes


----------



## miserablecow

sAmeuxo said:


> How am I going to handle 4 hours of torture?


I feel your pain.

I'm glad my parents don't force me to go to mosque, but they do tell me to pray, which I don't. I try to stand my ground.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

That sucks, sorry to hear it  It will be easier when you get to move out, but if you feel you can talk about this problem with your parents you should try to.


----------



## I am Not A serial Killer

When my family members got annoyed when I refused to eat only kosher, I told them that I am going to hell anyway. I think the best approach for dealing with stubborn people is a good sense of humor.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I don't know what the entire situation is with Islam. I just know that it is terrible to not be able to believe what you want to believe.


----------



## TeenyBeany

go... perhaps it will give you motivation to overcome your SA and start a life of your own... and i mean that in the niceset way possible.


----------



## Zack

For the past six years, the Council of Ex-Muslims of Britain (CEMB) has been a "_beacon of hope_" for many.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I don't see why people should have to believe in something they don't believe in.


----------



## JayChad

RelinquishedHell said:


> Walk in with a plate full of complementary bacon to help break the ice.


haha


----------



## TeenyBeany

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I don't see why people should have to believe in something they don't believe in.


OP going, wouldnt mean she has to "believe." Just means she is doing what she has to do to keep the peace.


----------



## Kalliber

I hated being forced to ): hope it worked out


----------



## straightarrows

sAmeuxo said:


> How am I going to handle 4 hours of torture?


I enjoy reading those stupid lies!

Friday prayer usully is 25min and a lot come in the last 5min! try to find a better lie next time!


----------



## Zeeshan

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I don't see why people should have to believe in something they don't believe in.


As long as OP lives in his/her parents roof, they should live by their rules.

I wish i was more muslims, they are so happy. I am on the outside looking in due to my non muslims beliefs. Religious people have faith, which brings them happiness.

I hate the fact that i strayed away from that. Not because its true, but i rather now live in the fantasy and have a wonderful family, then the nothingness i am today. Too late to go back unfortunately


----------



## handsup

I was like you too, everyday *****n pressure from my parents in my home. (although I'm 21 years old).. And I've finally gone crazy and said *"F***ck religion and f***ck god There is no allah I won't go to the religious places or mosque anymore and I'll burn all the religious books in my home!! >;@ "* and then my parents scared of me, they don't pressure me anymore. I recommend you to do the same.


----------

